# Backing up SD and CF cards directly from camera to portable drive while traveling



## Wm (Nov 23, 2018)

So I’m trying to figure out if there is a way to back up both cards to portable external drive while traveling. No computer, just camera and drive. Can anyone offer help? The canon site does not offer any help that I can find. There are lots of external drives but I can’t find if it is possible to connect camera directly to drive. Anyone who has done this can offer help?? Tks much !!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2018)

This has been asked and answered so many times.

Gnarbox.
WD My Passport Wireless. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/sear...&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
Lacie Rugged Pro.

I have the WD Passport Wireless at it works well with the iPad and LR Mobile.


----------



## Wm (Nov 23, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> This has been asked and answered so many times.
> 
> Gnarbox.
> WD My Passport Wireless. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=My Passport Wireless&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> ...


So I will not be using an iPad. I just want to back up pics to external drive. the link above for those drives do not have a CF slot - and I could not find one that does. So that means I have to use the camera wifi card to back up the CF then insert the SD card to the external drive to back that up. Using the wifi card for the camera I find is a little cumbersome as I dont do it a lot. So was hoping to be able to use the Canon supplied cord to connect camera to external drive and do both cards at once. 

Canon C/S says its not possible too. Thats why I asking here as I could not find any threads on the topic. I searched external drive, file transfer external drive, picture transfer external drive and more without luck. I would be more than happy to check out the threads if I could find them - but I didnt see any that matched what im trying to do. I must be doing it wrong. I did find one link to a thread, but it was in a quote and not as a link and when I cut and pasted the info, it did not open the message thread so no luck there. It was dead.


----------



## Wm (Nov 23, 2018)

Maybe I can attach a dual card reader to the external drive via usb connector? But then whats the interface?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2018)

The Gnarbox and WD MY Passport Wireless both do what you are looking for. There is no interface for the WD, you just plug in a camera or card reader or SD card into the slot and it copies the new contents into folders it creates by date of action.


----------



## Wm (Nov 23, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> The Gnarbox and WD MY Passport Wireless both do what you are looking for. There is no interface for the WD, you just plug in a camera or card reader or SD card into the slot and it copies the new contents into folders it creates by date of action.


Got it. Tks. I was not interested in using another cloud app as it states on WD's website, "

My Cloud mobile app to access content "
- I dont like cloud stuff. 

But hey said its not cloud based. Hummm, I wonder why they call it cloud then?!? 

Tks again!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2018)

Because you have the option of uploading stuff to a cloud account and the whole WD 'thing' is that any of their simple NAS or WiFi attached storage is a 'personal cloud', just cashing in on the word cloud.

I don't use the uploading aspect of it, my use is all local, indeed the system works very well where their is no internet, which also seems to throw people a curved ball when the 'cloud' word is used so profusely.

If you want to see the pictures you have put onto the drive you need to use the WD App to see them on a phone or tablet, but you don't need internet or use WD's Cloud service, just the App. If you plug the drive into a computer then the file structure is standard and you don't need an App at all.


----------



## Wm (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry to ask this, can a 7D Mark II be hooked directly to the WD Wireless Pro??? I know you said I can be, but have you done it. Tks. I called WD and they say my camera and the dual card reader I have is not compatible. 

https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=11737&s=11737&lang=en#wirelesspro

The Canon is not listed as its technically not a wireless camera and the Dual Lexar card Reader, which is new, is not compatible so they say.


----------



## Wm (Nov 24, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> The Gnarbox and WD MY Passport Wireless both do what you are looking for. There is no interface for the WD, you just plug in a camera or card reader or SD card into the slot and it copies the new contents into folders it creates by date of action.



Have you actually done a direct connect via supplied cable from 7D Mk II to WD Wireless Pro??? I know you said I can be done, but have you done it. Tks. I called WD and they say my camera and the dual card reader I have is not compatible even though it’s all new equipment. 

https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=11737&s=11737&lang=en#wirelesspro

The Canon is not listed as its technically not a wireless camera and the Dual Lexar card Reader, which is new, is not compatible so they say. Tks PbD


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2018)

Another option is the Hyperdrive

https://www.adorama.com/shdcsudma3.html

The versions with included drives are expensive, but you can get a case only, and add your own hard drive. Note that SOME solid state drives will work in it.


----------



## Wm (Nov 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Another option is the Hyperdrive
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/shdcsudma3.html
> 
> The versions with included drives are expensive, but you can get a case only, and add your own hard drive. Note that SOME solid state drives will work in it.


Yeah, I saw that sanho but it’s no longer on there website leading me to believe it’s been discontinued. I just don’t want to have to buy 2 more cars readers as I just bought the dual one. Wish you would hook the camera directly to the wd wireless pro.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2018)

Wm said:


> Yeah, I saw that sanho but it’s no longer on there website leading me to believe it’s been discontinued. I just don’t want to have to buy 2 more cars readers as I just bought the dual one. Wish you would hook the camera directly to the wd wireless pro.


You are right, it does seem to be discontinued.

I suppose there is always the download to tablet and then send to external hard drive option, but the WD option is easier. 

You can charge the WD drive from any USB source, and just plug in a SD card. The drive makes a new folder with the date, and downloads the card into it.


----------



## Wm (Nov 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> You are right, it does seem to be discontinued.
> 
> I suppose there is always the download to tablet and then send to external hard drive option, but the WD option is easier.
> 
> You can charge the WD drive from any USB source, and just plug in a SD card. The drive makes a new folder with the date, and downloads the card into it.


Yep, but I guess I’ll have to buy 2 more cards readers - SD and CH, seeing as the WD is not compatible with my new Lexar dual card reader. Not that big of a deal, BUT, I’m trying to carry less not more.


----------



## Wm (Nov 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I suppose there is always the download to tablet and then send to external hard drive option, but the WD option is easier.



Canon could not tell me of that could be done - they told me to call Apple. I tried to connect my card reader to the iPad with a usb converter and the card reader would not work. If I can find a cord 
/converter to hook up the camera to the iPad and that works I’d just back up the pictures to the iPad and not worry about moving them off to a computer unless I loose the cards. So does anyone know if I can use a converter to hook the camera to the iPad and back up? And when you say “download to tablet”, do you mean move or copy? If move, then I will have to transfer to computer. If copy, and if I don’t need them, ie., loose the originals, then I’ll just transfer originals from cards after trip.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2018)

Wm said:


> Canon could not tell me of that could be done - they told me to call Apple. I tried to connect my card reader to the iPad with a usb converter and the card reader would not work. If I can find a cord
> /converter to hook up the camera to the iPad and that works I’d just back up the pictures to the iPad and not worry about moving them off to a computer unless I loose the cards. So does anyone know if I can use a converter to hook the camera to the iPad and back up? And when you say “download to tablet”, do you mean move or copy? If move, then I will have to transfer to computer. If copy, and if I don’t need them, ie., loose the originals, then I’ll just transfer originals from cards after trip.


I can download from my 6D2 to an iPad with the Canon Connect ap, but it has to be done wirelessly and it is SLOW! I have never tried storing from my iPad to the Western Digital drive, as it is faster to just put the SD card straight into the drive than the camera to iPad link is.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 25, 2018)

When I am traveling, I download from the 5DIV CF card to my iPad using the Canon supplied cord and a lighting - USB adaptor (I use the Apple one - I think around $35). There are two tricks: First, so far as I can tell, you need to import them into the Apple Photos app first. Second, I can't get the connection to work from the CF card in the 5DIV unless I remove the SD card (and no, it doesn't seem to matter how the 5DIV is set in terms of which card it is reading from). If I am importing from an SD card, I use an Apple SD card reader (again, I think around $35), for either the 5DIV SD card or SD from the M5. I have tried using a little card reader plugged into the lighting to USB adaptor but apparently the iPad doesn't have enough horsepower to power the adaptor. After the photos are in the Apple Photos app, I then import them into Lightroom Mobile so I can play with them while I travel. I too use the WD wireless pro and plug SD cards to be read directly. I find the software fairly funky, but it does work for extra security back up while traveling, without needing to go to the internet. That is, photos are then on the cards (kept until i'm home), iPad and WD. Of course, if there is internet and I have imported into Lightroom Mobile, they synch up to the Adobe cloud (I did pay the $5 per month blood money so I have enough storage on the Adobe Cloud). And, of course, internet with sufficient bandwith to synch to the cloud while traveling is fairly rare. I would like to be able to do three things that I currently cannot do (or can't figure out how to do): One, I would like to be able to import directly into Lightroom Mobile on the iPad without going through the Apple Photos app (which is a waste of time and storage space - the photos can be deleted from the Apple Photos app once in Lightroom Mobile but then Apple Photos wants to re-download them whenever you download from the same card. Two, I would like to be able to move photos directly from Lightroom Mobile to my desktop computer once home, without needing to synch them all to the cloud, then back to the desktop, then unsyncing them from the cloud. Third, I would love to be able to use Lightroom Mobile and the WD wireless drive to where the raw files and, I imagine, xmp files are stored on the WD and I can view and process them using Lightroom Mobile on the iPad. If anyone can tell me how to do any of those things, I would be eternally grateful. (I use Lightroom Classic CC on the desktop, and I recognize that Adobe has gone off in a different direction with Lightroom Mobile, so what I am asking for may not be possible. I will say I suspect that Adobe's direction is the wrong way but they are much smarter than I am and I'm probably wrong).


----------



## Wm (Nov 28, 2018)

dppaskewitz said:


> When I am traveling, I download from the 5DIV CF card to my iPad using the Canon supplied cord and a lighting - USB adaptor (I use the Apple one - I think around $35). There are two tricks: First, so far as I can tell, you need to import them into the Apple Photos app first. Second, I can't get the connection to work from the CF card in the 5DIV unless I remove the SD card (and no, it doesn't seem to matter how the 5DIV is set in terms of which card it is reading from). If I am importing from an SD card, I use an Apple SD card reader (again, I think around $35), for either the 5DIV SD card or SD from the M5. I have tried using a little card reader plugged into the lighting to USB adaptor but apparently the iPad doesn't have enough horsepower to power the adaptor. After the photos are in the Apple Photos app, I then import them into Lightroom Mobile so I can play with them while I travel. I too use the WD wireless pro and plug SD cards to be read directly. I find the software fairly funky, but it does work for extra security back up while traveling, without needing to go to the internet. That is, photos are then on the cards (kept until i'm home), iPad and WD. Of course, if there is internet and I have imported into Lightroom Mobile, they synch up to the Adobe cloud (I did pay the $5 per month blood money so I have enough storage on the Adobe Cloud). And, of course, internet with sufficient bandwith to synch to the cloud while traveling is fairly rare. I would like to be able to do three things that I currently cannot do (or can't figure out how to do): One, I would like to be able to import directly into Lightroom Mobile on the iPad without going through the Apple Photos app (which is a waste of time and storage space - the photos can be deleted from the Apple Photos app once in Lightroom Mobile but then Apple Photos wants to re-download them whenever you download from the same card. Two, I would like to be able to move photos directly from Lightroom Mobile to my desktop computer once home, without needing to synch them all to the cloud, then back to the desktop, then unsyncing them from the cloud. Third, I would love to be able to use Lightroom Mobile and the WD wireless drive to where the raw files and, I imagine, xmp files are stored on the WD and I can view and process them using Lightroom Mobile on the iPad. If anyone can tell me how to do any of those things, I would be eternally grateful. (I use Lightroom Classic CC on the desktop, and I recognize that Adobe has gone off in a different direction with Lightroom Mobile, so what I am asking for may not be possible. I will say I suspect that Adobe's direction is the wrong way but they are much smarter than I am and I'm probably wrong).


Thanks for the detailed info and confirmation. Hope the 7DMKII will be the same. Im going to get another usb to lightning and try again with the camera this time seeing as the card reader to iPad wouldn't even power it(card reader. no response at all). Keep you posted after I try - probably not for a week or so. Tks again for the write up.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 28, 2018)

Wm said:


> Sorry to ask this, can a 7D Mark II be hooked directly to the WD Wireless Pro??? I know you said I can be, but have you done it. Tks. I called WD and they say my camera and the dual card reader I have is not compatible.
> 
> https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=11737&s=11737&lang=en#wirelesspro
> 
> The Canon is not listed as its technically not a wireless camera and the Dual Lexar card Reader, which is new, is not compatible so they say.



I have the 7D2 and the WD wireless Pro. I have never tried to connect the two of them wirelessly. I just take the SD card out of the camera and put it into the WD drive. The drive makes a folder and downloads the card into it. When the LED stops blinking, the job is done


----------

